# under orders



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Wow! Is that 8 all together? That is quite a zoo. I'd love to see some pics of them.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

im working on pictures but aint got a clue how to do so


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

rosemary said:


> im working on pictures but aint got a clue how to do so


don't know how to get them all together, or don't know how to attach pictures?


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> don't know how to get them all together, or don't know how to attach pictures?


all of the above


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Your house is almost as bud as mine, we have five kittys and four goldens.

Rose you could always send them to me in an email and I can attach them for you, do you have a photo bucket account?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW it sounds like my house. I have Beau GR, Bama GR, Daisy Foster Golden, Shelby American eskimo, three cats Sam 15, George 8 and Starr almost 4.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Now all we need is how you came by your zoo as I think most are rescues,and pictures.

BTW that Tracey Coombe sounds a right bossy madam


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah tooo right shes a bossy madam lol


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Rose will have to tell me if I've got the names on the correct pictures

jessica









aslan









Arnie









zana









suki









shambles









Maggie









archie


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Tracey you are a star dont know if rose has seen this but I thank you for posting the pics where everyone can see them, all the Cats are rescues (think you and Rose have a lot in common re rescuing)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Each of your zoo members are adorable and beautiful! Great pics  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Shambles is a great name!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

They are all so adorable! I agree that Shambles is a great name too! I'm glad you introduced them to us!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The gang of pups and kitties are gorgeous. I love Shambles name too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovely pics Rose, you kept it quiet that you had that lot tucked away.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

well between them they take up a lot of space on the forum lol and yes honeys mum is right all the cats are all rescues the reason shambles came about his name was more by luck than judgement we never agree on names in this house but when he came in as a rescue he had wet himself and had a poo in the basket i looked at him and said blimey cat you look like a right shambles and the name stuck mind you i dont think hes ever forgiven me for that jess was also a rescue in a horrific state 2 weeks off having 4 live pups and one stillbirth and less than a stone in weight and hated every thing and everyone took me a month to be able to feed her with out her being sick and aslan is one of jessies offspring


----------

